# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for April 2013

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting     reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done (either a basic or an advanced or both). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month.
*Tasks for this month:*
Basic Task i - Pull a prank on a Dream Character.

Basic Task ii - Taste the first object you find in the dream and describe its flavor.

Advanced Task i - Find a lump of coal, and crush it into a diamond with your hands.

Advanced Task ii - Draw what happens next in the dream...in the dream.

----------


## she

I've got two questions:
1 What is "pull a prank"? is it play a joke?
2 Taste the first edible object, or lick for example stone or tree?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I've got two questions:
> 1 What is "pull a prank"? is it play a joke?
> 2 Taste the first edible object, or lick for example stone or tree?



1. Yes, it can be simple as tripping them so they fall, or handing them a lit stick of dynamite and telling them it's just a candle.
2. Yes, a rock or tree or person or wall or toilet seat.

Have fun with these, man I'm excited!

----------


## Scionox

I guess i'll go for Basic II first, i have never tasted something in an lucid dream yet so it's a good opportunity to try, question though, does it really needs to be very first object i see in the lucid dream?  ::huh::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I guess i'll go for Basic II first, i have never tasted something in an lucid dream yet so it's a good opportunity to try, question though, does it really needs to be very first object i see in the lucid dream?



Haha nah, I just said that to help make it a basic task. Some beginners might only have enough time and/or summoning skills to literally grab and lick the first thing they see. But if you want to take a little longer in your lucid to find something a bit more.. appetizing, then by all means  :wink2: 

You guys ask such great questions haha

----------


## PostScript99

Autocannibalism is not the answer

----------


## VagalTone

> Autocannibalism is not the answer



well, i usually have extra fingers, so its not a big deal  :tongue2:

----------


## MRH92

I've never taken part in Task of the Month before and I think it's about time I did. Definitely going for a basic and an advanced task. I look forward to sleeping tonight.

----------


## anderj101

Good ones! If I can manage a lucid, I'm totally eating a finger.  :smiley:

----------


## poptartian121

Ah I got Advanced 2 a couple of days ago, assuming narrating it in your head counts. Maybe I can try it again. The tasting one also seems very... interesting... to say the least.

----------


## woblybil

Yummy  ::banana:: 
I can hardly wait....

----------


## MRH92

Basic Task i and ii complete! Didn't think I'd get them done so fast.


I was having a nightmare that I lived on a beach and there was a tsunami. My house kept getting hit by waves and me and my sister were hiding inside. I was clinging onto my dog and wouldn't let him go but I think my cat ran outside and possibly died  :Sad: . After a while it suddenly hit me. I don't live on the beach, we don't get tsunami's in this country, this is ridiculous. I left the house, much to my sisters horror, and suddenly it all stopped. 
I saw an old man trying to pick up some of his furniture that had floated out of his home. I went over and asked if he wanted help. He kept thanking me for being kind but I couldn't see any other DC's about so I had to prank him. I resorted to childish playground tricks. The one where you say "hey there's something on your shirt" and you point. He looked down and I moved my hand up swiftly and smacked him in the nose. Actually I smacked him quite hard in my anticipation and he fell backwards and just sat holding his nose on the floor. Next I tried to find something to lick. There was a big crane type thing next to us which was bright yellow. I licked it hoping perhaps that with it being bright yellow it might taste of something like banana. No...it just tasted like a metal crane. It was cold and wet from all the water and had bits of grit stuck to it. It left a horrible taste in my mouth. I decided I needed to find something to take the taste away and as if I hadn't abused the old man enough I broke into his home and raided his fridge where I found a caramel milkshake. That tasted of, well, caramel lol. 

Hopefully tonight I'll go for the advanced tasks.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha, awesome job man! I found your dream very entertaining. Poor old man  :tongue2:  I'm like you and sometimes I feel a little sorry for a DC, but I remind myself that he's not real and I'll wake up eventually and no harm done. Can't let them DCs ruin our fun!

Anyway, congrats again  :smiley:

----------


## yuppie11975

I completed a single task, but I'm not sure if this is valid.
I don't recall whether both of the tasks need to be done, as it's been a while since I've done these.  :tongue2: 
Here is the DJ entry: Grim Reaper Lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Or here is the relevant excerpt:  "I walked up to a man and a woman. Evidently shopping for their daily groceries. I lick the many's shirt, and it tastes a peculiar bitterness, with a really strong sour flavour. (It wasn't as disgusting as it sounds, considering I knew it was just a dream) I went up the lady, and asked if I could smell her neck, she obliged, and I soon discovered that she was wearing a really sweet perfume."
Obviously I was misguided, on the second thing. (If you read the entry, it explains why.) 
Anyway, yeah. I'll refrain from attempting to join the group, until you tell me what's up. 
I won't hold it against you or anything, I'll only take a few of your possessions when I rob you.  :wink2: 
Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah you totally nailed the "taste an object" task. Congratulations!! I don't know why you went on to smell another DC, but ok.. an extra pat on the back for engaging more of your senses  :smiley: 

I read your entry, still loving the pistol part  ::chuckle::

----------


## NyxCC

Interesting tasks! I think I will go for the tasting or licking part too  :smiley: 

Drawing what happens next in the dream - does it also have to come true?

----------


## Bubble

My shot at Basic Task II (the whole dream journal entry is here):

I am in a basement bedroom of some sort. It's very clean, with white walls. I'm standing on the bed. There is a small window high above me that is letting sunlight in. The window frame is made of dark wood.

I bounce up and down on the bed, peering out of the window. It is a brilliant fall day outside and the trees are vivid red and orange. There are leaves all over the ground; some dried and brown, others still brightly colored.

I haul myself through the window frame, ignoring the glass and making it insubstantial. Even though it ought to be to small for me to fit through, I still manage to wriggle through it. The sunlight is super bright and temporarily blinds me with a lense-flare effect as I haul myself out of the window well.

"LEEEEAAAAAAVES!" I crow triumphantly and plow into a pile of red and orange leaves. I roll around in them, kicking my legs and sending a whirlwind of leaves all over the place. I flop my arms around in them and rub my face in them. I remember my lucid goal and begin enthusiastically shoving leaves into my mouth. They are very thin and papery and taste like stale crackers, with a hint of glue. I sit up and spit out a mouthful of leaves. I wake up.

My lucid self cracks me up sometimes. I'm in complete control of my faculties, but I'm so enthusiastic about absolutely everything.

----------


## woblybil

In most lucid dreams I do these things inadvertently, But remembering I am there on a quest and what it may be is a bit more evasive.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Mr0Blonde

Basic task 2.*

I'm running through a Shopping Centre and become Lucid.*
I look at some Shelves in front of me full of nice looking things to eat and I'm thinking what to have.*
I then remember something I read on this Forum or maybe somewhere else on the Net about someone eating Glass as a Dream Stabiliser so think I'll try that.*
I can't see any Glass but see a Light Brown China Pot so grab it and take a bite using the side of my Teeth.*
A big chunk snaps off and I start to crunch it, it feels very much like you would expect but at first I can't really taste anything.*
After about 10 seconds or so though I start to get a strong taste of Metal, like when a Folk or something touches you teeth and it's pretty rank.*

----------


## PennyRoyal

I got so close to the basic task last night!

A DC was being a jerk in my lucid, so I wanted to lick him and freak him out. I woke up before I could get a taste though  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I got so close to the basic task last night!
> 
> A DC was being a jerk in my lucid, so I wanted to lick him and freak him out. I woke up before I could get a taste though



Gotta learn to lick faster Warren!!


 :wink2:

----------


## PennyRoyal

> Gotta learn to lick faster Warren!!



Hahahah, duly noted.

----------


## she

I tried the desk capboard. It was like real, without taste, a bit rough like ordinary wood.

My family and i lied on the bed. Something clicked under the bed. I said DCs that its a toy frog turned on, but i guessed that its a LD. I stood up and remembered about TOTM and licked the desk capboard. Nothing interesting.

----------


## woblybil

That didn't work very well  :Oh noes: 
I went to sleep with a well rehearsed plan in mind and did as I should like a good boy, I Started to dream different stuff than I had planned and changed it but everything came out like a charcoal sketched cartoon, I and a little straw girl caught a straw fish and I tried to place it on the sand to make an impression and then finish drawing it with a stick but my straw hands went right thru the stick, Nothing  performed as advertised, Maybe something I ate  :tongue2:  Only 2:00am, I will try again :

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Good job she! Sorry your dream capboard wasn't very interesting  :tongue2:

----------


## ninoslavi

What a coincidence...I did those 2 basic tasks, but in march... :wink2: 
Basic I : I decreased big guy's muscles, and made some other guy's hands disappear. The look on their faces was hilarious... ::D: 
Basic II : At the beginning of a dream i licked wall to stabilize dream, it tasted...well...sandy... ::?:

----------


## CanisLucidus

I *completed Basic Task ii* and got partway through Advanced Task i.  The bad news is that I wound up ingesting a chunk of my wife's ring.  But now I know: jewelry tastes like vegetable oil!





> I happen to glance over at the passenger seat and notice that one of Wife's rings is laying on the cushion. I try to remember whether she lost this ring IWL. No, it's not missing. But the Task of the Month occurs to me and I decide to give the ring a taste. I jam it into my mouth and start sucking on it. The taste is slightly oily at first, but I'm not getting a lot of flavor. I start to suck a bit harder and I feel the top of the ring begin to melt! My mouth is filled with the taste of vegetable oil.
> 
> I spit the ring out and see that about a third of it is completely melted. The damage bothers me so I grip it in my hand for a moment to repair it. It comes out whole again and I toss it back onto the seat.
> 
> I want to go for the Advanced Task now (transform a lump of coal into a diamond), so I conjure a lump of coal by "finding" it behind my back. As I bring it forward to look at it, though, I feel the scene darkening and losing focus. The change is sudden, so I'm left with no time to complete the diamond transformation.



Here's the DJ entry: Expensive Snacks - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Can't wait to take another pass at the rest of these...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Aww man, I really can't wait for someone to do the diamond one. But well done on your expensive snack there CL!

----------


## PostScript99

Does the coal have to be black?

And I got the basic, hold on, 

I'll post it soon.

----------


## NyxCC

Yeyyy! Completed basic task ii - ate a piece of bread, tasted like bread  :smiley:  Sorry if it's too uninteresting, but was not easy to find something to eat. The choice was either that or eating a puppy. The puppy safely transformed to something else and moved to another dimension, so no animals were harmed during this LD.  ::D: 

Here's the journal entry. Dream5. ToTM DJ entry

----------


## Xanous

I nailed basic ii by trying to eat my fingers (bland), my sons PJs (cottonmouth), and finished with eating my way out of a giant bag of Fritos (salty)!

Unfortunately, I failed advanced i but got so, so close.

Nomage - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

Lemonade, tasted like lemonade a little. Mostly nothing.


*Spoiler* for _Dream for Basic Task II_: 




I am walking up a water slide. There are people going down it and moss everywhere making it difficult to get up. _Maybe I should just go down? This is a dream after all_ I then realize what I thought and that it was a dream.[COLOR="#FF0000"]I walk up the water, but make the water push upstream instead of down, so when I slip I keep going up. There is a patio at the top and Tam Haverford (Aziz Ansari) is at the top, serving lemonade. I ask him for some and then drink it. Tastes alright for dream food, I have had better. I see a building, but there is no entrance, just a brick wall. I imagine the scene from Harry Potter and The Sorcerer's Stone and the bricks move like I want them to. I go inside the building and see a book lying next to a window, so I grab it and decide to read it. I begin and it goes like this:
After of then when we couldn't of course, being happy later when you snoring beat after the old expensive. And relevant exegetical purpose then never pants until. 
Aziz_ansari--300x300.jpg
And went on like that for the whole page. _OK, Just think of it being solid words that make sense_ I flip the page and the same garbled nonsense is there as well. _Maybe I should stabilize better... OH! I should become omnipotent! Everything around me is fake, there are no consequences for my actions, the_

----------


## PostScript99

Basic II and Advanced II in DJ.

----------


## Graywolf

I might take a nap if I have the time today, and I'll probably be doing WBTB tonight, so I'll try the second basic goal.

----------


## anderj101

I guess the auto-cannibalism mantra may be working. I recall a fragment last night where I was licking my arm and it tasted like pizza. ...wasn't lucid though.  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

12:30am I was in a lucid dream in a dystopian world and 2 huge, powerful men built like bulls were with me, They were tanned and shiny with muscles bulging and they were arguing about me because I didnt kike the lean guy and I knew a fray was about to start so I decided use this great opportunity to prank a DC and edged them to fight thinking I was in control and it would be a great fight too, The heavier one had his hand on my shoulder so I just nudged him with an elbow and it set them off and I was moving out of the way when the big heavier guy hit the other in the jaw right over my head and he fell back against a stone building and I thought he was a goner but he came back pounding the heavy guy who hid behind me now,Wrapping his arms around me from behind and the thinner dude grabbed him behind the head and pounded a fist the size of a basketball into the fat guys stomach right thru me and I let out a big "Oooph"and yelled "Not me you bastards" and shot out from between them but it woke me up and I tried to get back into the dream without success and then tried to recall more of it but it was too late, The whole thing prolly lasted no more than five minutes.  :tongue2:

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



WILD. The dream began - i was walking and trying to count fingers. I was in my town and saw DC about 40 years old, he lied on the grass. He spoke with me, and i thought that he spoke intresting things. We had a conversation. But i remembered about TOTM, there was a secretary and i took a sheet of paper and soft pens. I explained the DC that want to draw red car, and i will see it  behind the coner and i will run into something. " then draw a recicle bin near it :smiley: " - he said. I draw a car, going to recicle bin. In fact it was difficult and the picture wasn't stable and soft pens draw very bad. I  ask DC what's his name. he said one name. I asked - tell it again, and he said another. I said bye-bye and went to the coner thinking about the red car. Behind the corner i found some constructions like 4-wheel bikes, but making from lego. I sat and drive, but this mashine drove so slow - about 20 km/h. I tried to crash to the building, but nothing happened, i slowly came to building and touched it with my bike. Then i don't remember the fragment of the dream, and my recall came back then i was in my parent's flat with my 4-wheel bike, thinking that i need outdoors to ride. I went through the wall and window and jumped from 8 floor.  I flew very fast, and when i landed i awoke.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I *failed* Advanced Task II -- got confused and kept trying to conjure a diamond!  My conjuration was on the fritz, too, it seems.  The ol' brain just wasn't working quite right.  Ah well, I tried.  Too bad there are no "participation wings".   ::chuckle:: 





> Now I remember Task of the Month -- turn a lump of coal into a diamond.  Unfortunately, I start trying to conjure a diamond at first.  I'm very aware of my hands for some reason, and even when I put them behind my back I can't seem to make myself buy into the conjuration.  I bring my hands back to the front of my body and see that now I'm wearing these black, rather lady-like leather driving gloves.  Annoyed, I take them off and pitch them away.  I try the conjuration again -- again, more lady-gloves.  Then I remember that I wasn't even supposed to be conjuring a diamond in the first place but a lump of coal.  I start working on that, wind up with lady-gloves again, and start getting frustrated.  A car clips me as it goes by, I start getting agitated, and darkness comes over me, pitching me into the void.



The DJ entry: Vehicle Fire - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Graywolf

I got some donuts but I never actually got to eat them.  Next time I'll be less picky about what I taste!


*Spoiler* for _From my DJ:_: 







> So the earliest I can remember besides small fragments is trying to get donuts at a donut shop for the second basic monthly dream goal. I wanted to take the donuts to some characters from a TV show (Supernatural) that I was planning on hanging out with so we could all have donuts together. I told the guy behind the counter that I wanted "Four of everything" and he laughed and wouldn't give me any donuts, because that was way too much. Then he left and I had to put the donuts into the box myself, and left without paying. Then, I tried to teleport to the people I was planning on meeting, but just as I was getting halfway into their room, it was like some force drove me away, and I ended up a floor above them in a hallway (they were staying at a two-story motel). I wasn't really sure how to get back to them so I release this ball of light from my hands and tell it to lead me to them. It goes pretty fast, though, and as I try to follow it, I lose it or the dream changes or something. All I remember is that I never make it to the people I was supposed to meet and I never got to taste my donuts.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Wow!!! Is there something in the air?

Thanks Xanous for the PM. I'm out of town this weekend so my response time is a little slow right now. Will read the rest of the dreams later today when I'm on the computer. Really good job guys!

----------


## PennyRoyal

I think I may have had a lucid and completed the task in it but my memories of the dream are too foggy to be sure,  :Pissed: 

I was rolling around on the floor laughing hysterically and I had what I think were potato chips in my mouth, I was telling myself to remember when I woke up. But when I woke up all I could remember was laughing. 

Getting close!

----------


## woblybil

> Wow!!! Is there something in the air?



Yeah, SPRING !    ::banana::

----------


## Scionox

Yay, done Basic Task II, DJ entry will be coming sometime today.  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> *Spoiler* for _for dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> WILD. The dream began - i was walking and trying to count fingers. I was in my town and saw DC about 40 years old, he lied on the grass. He spoke with me, and i thought that he spoke intresting things. We had a conversation. But i remembered about TOTM, there was a secretary and i took a sheet of paper and soft pens. I explained the DC that want to draw red car, and i will see it  behind the coner and i will run into something. " then draw a recicle bin near it" - he said. I draw a car, going to recicle bin. In fact it was difficult and the picture wasn't stable and soft pens draw very bad. I  ask DC what's his name. he said one name. I asked - tell it again, and he said another. I said bye-bye and went to the coner thinking about the red car. Behind the corner i found some constructions like 4-wheel bikes, but making from lego. I sat and drive, but this mashine drove so slow - about 20 km/h. I tried to crash to the building, but nothing happened, i slowly came to building and touched it with my bike. Then i don't remember the fragment of the dream, and my recall came back then i was in my parent's flat with my 4-wheel bike, thinking that i need outdoors to ride. I went through the wall and window and jumped from 8 floor.  I flew very fast, and when i landed i awoke.



she: was the lego-4-wheel bike thing you drove the color red at least?

----------


## Scionox

And here be the DJ entry: 7th Apr 2013 AI Factory, Two factions, Mutant with lots of eyes, Basic TOTM II - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views  :smiley: 
Gonna go for Advanced I next, i think.  ::yddd::

----------


## Shawn1Red2Ger3

Does it count as completing a task if you aren't actually lucid, and it just happens? Because last night, at the end of my dream, I tasted art. I didn't actually lick anything or try to taste anything, I just suddenly felt the taste, and I wasn't lucid.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Success!!

I was in the middle of a sexual NLD and partly through realized that I was in a dream. I looked around for something to taste then decided not to risk it and jammed my fingers in my mouth. It just tasted like hands.. bland, kind of salty.. I tried to make my hand taste like candy, but it was a No Go. No difference with dream breasts either :X

Next up - Diamonds baby, awww yea

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had no idea so many of you would just go for tasting human flesh. And Xanous you little devil, I swear to god, the night before you had your finger LD, I made a promise that I would bite the tip of my finger off in my next LD. I haven't gotten it yet, but we're still rolling around in eachother's heads!

----------


## PennyRoyal

> I had no idea so many of you would just go for tasting human flesh. And Xanous you little devil, I swear to god, the night before you had your finger LD, I made a promise that I would bite the tip of my finger off in my next LD. I haven't gotten it yet, but we're still rolling around in eachother's heads!



Hahah I really wanted to taste something interesting, but after failing twice I didnt want to come up empty handed like last month  :tongue2: 

Woo, excited for wings  :tongue2:

----------


## LSDgarfield

Haha! I will definately do the "Want to see my cock"  prank haha!  :Oh noes:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Basic finally!





> I was having a non lucid about my 11th grade English teacher, Ms. Pasqual. She was a biaaaaaatch irl, and in the dream too. So we were all in class, and I don't remember what she did to get the whole class angry with her, but some students grabbed her, held her down, and told me I could bite her finger off. So I took her hand and put the tip of her index finger in my mouth and bit down. I bit down pretty hard, and began to hear and feel a crunchiness. As I was biting, I thought to myself "Hrmm, what does this taste like... kinda salty.." Oh shit, this is the Basic Task, I'm lucid!!!
> 
> I was so happy, so much so that I decided to be more kindhearted and let Ms Bitch keep her finger. But I wanted to taste something else, so I looked around the classroom. There was a large, wooden pepper-grinder in there for some reason. I picked it up and licked it. It tasted like salty wood. I wanted something more interesting, and found a box of crayola crayons. I told the class that I'm going to be tasting these crayons, and that their flavor will correspond to the color. So I grabbed a key lime crayon out of the box, and it tasted like lime! Only a bit sweeter, like key lime pie or something. The white one tasted like coconut, the blue was blueberry, the red was watermelon (I actually debated for a moment making the red apple or cherry, and the green would be watermelon, but I had already made green the keylime), and it was a really pronounced watermelon flavor. So fun, but I woke up right after that.
> 
> I actually DEILDed back into the classroom unintentionally, and went for a red crayon, hoping to make it taste like cherry, but then I woke up again.

----------


## Stalthdan

I had a lucid dream for the first time since, like, three months or so, and I remembered that I wanted to have a go at the tasks of the month. I was able to recall basic task I and advanced task II. For some reason, I decided to attempt advanced task II first, so I grabbed a pen and paper and started drawing. My family was quite disturbing though, all of them talking in a loud voice all around me, and I also had no idea what I wanted to draw, since I did not at all expect to be lucid; so I just started by drawing the door in front of me, intending to draw someone walking through it. I woke up prematurely.

Even though I haven't completed any tasks, I consider this a great step. For the first time, I remembered to stabilize my dream before going on with my dream, and I was actually able to remember what it was I wanted to do in my lucid dream.




> _This was a triumph.. I'm making a note here: huge success._

----------


## Xanous

Advanced ii... I don't know if this counts. Does it actually have to happen after you draw it? I woke too soon.





> I say, "This is a dream." I realize I'm driving him in our new Dodge as I look around a bit. Mason says hey, "We have a car to keep up with people." 
> Confused, I say, "Huh?"
> "You know. Bigger engine. That truck is fast but we could catch them."
> "Well this IS a dream. I could just take you swimming like we planned or we can turn this into a car chase."
> Mason looks confused, "What did you say?"
> I realize my tongue got thick and I was having trouble speaking clearly. I slow down and repeat myself. "We can chase him or we can go swimming. It's up to you."
> "BOTH!"
> I realize I was working on a 30min limit. "No. I'll be waking up soon. We won't have time. I think I'll just take you swimming. That was the plan."
> Then I start thinking about how to keep the dream interesting during the rest of the ride.
> ...

----------


## Oceandrop

It wasn't my intention but I got lucid and even remembered to do Basic Task ii today. Ahh first time I finished a TOTM  :Oh noes:   ::D: 

I decided to skip a bit ahead, but added some explanations instead for clarification. 

The lucid/important part is in red.


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task ii_: 



I was now in a forest and the girl I was traveling with was nowhere to be seen, I decided to look for her in the little town that was on top of the hill. As I reached it, I discovered that it was empty and looked very shabby, I looked to my right and saw the gas station. The station had a tower where all the prices were noted down, 13:59 thats cheap for Swedish krona I thought until I realized that it was the time, 59 that must be the price, still cheap. I wondered how I could have possible mistaken the time for the price, but I didn't got lucid yet and wandered further around in the town, I wondered if the machines the cat led us into, maybe have forced us into the future where something horrible had happened but I discarded the thoughts, if I would be in the future the fuel prices would obviously be much higher! 

I found a newspaper kiosk nearby and decided to check the date 13.09 that is today I just think, and decide to take a closer look at a journal but then I remember that I wouldn't probably be able to read it anyway in a dream.. dream. I get lucid through my own thoughts and look around. (I didn't once think about stabilization and/or reality check, I think thats because it surprised me that I got lucid this way and that I before sleep had no intention on trying to get lucid.)

It now looked much brighter and I think the hill was much higher now over the forest top, or at least I first discovered this fact after I got lucid. Anyway, thoughts are shooting through my head, I try to remember what I wanted to do in my next lucid, following with the flow of the dream so continuing searching the girl? Finding the Lion? I suddenly remember the task of the month and that I wanted to finish one for so long time. I try hard to remember what the task I wanted to do was for this month, and luckily enough I finally am able to remember what task it was.

In front of me was a tree with many thin branches, instead of trying to summon/finding something different I thought it would be interesting to try out eating a branch, so I broke it off the tree and made it smaller. I tried to imagine that it would taste like a pocky, I threw it into my mouth with this thought and tried to chew it, it bursted into smaller pieces, and at first it had no taste but after some seconds a really horrible bitter taste spread and I spit the branch out again. Now that this was finished I wanted to go with the flow of the dream and continuing searching for the girl to see what happens. 

Later I came across other DCs in a really shabby and nasty Inn where I tried to describe the girl but I somehow ended up losing my lucidity and suddenly found myself describing someone else and the persons dog and even found them lol. The dream faded out soon afterwards.




Nothing special but I am so happy to finally have accomplished a TOTM and I will definietly try to do an advanced task next  ::D:  It took me so long to write it all down in english, much longer than I expected, respect to all those who have a DJ on Dreamviews.

----------


## NyxCC

Thinking about TOTM made me have some non-LD dreams about drawings. Hopefully, more awareness comes to me next time... :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Good job guys!

*And to all:* I think the point of the advanced task is to draw something, then have it happen, or partially happen. Kinda hard to judge really, but there it is.

----------


## Xanous

I'll try again!

----------


## Narwhal

I'm excited to try the tasks, but I also know that whenever I eat stuff in dreams, usually chocolate I wake up disgusted and sick because it seems my brain makes the taste of things as if it is extract and extremely condensed and potent so eating one bite of chocolate seems like I binged on 2 tons of the stuff taste wise. waaaay too decadent.

----------


## woblybil

> Good job guys!
> 
> *And to all:* I think the point of the advanced task is to draw something, then have it happen, or partially happen. Kinda hard to judge really, but there it is.



 That helps a lot, Thanks, I have been trying to draw after the fact...

----------


## PennyRoyal

I tried to summon my partner for the LD competition, but instead it was just my Mom. I was disappointed but decided to do another TotM. I pointed at her chest and asked "What's that" she looked down and I ran my finger up her neck/face and pulled the old "Made you look!" number.

----------


## Sangfoot

I think I managed Basic Task II  ::D: 

The entry in my dream journal is HERE 

Let me know what you think  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Great dream Sangfoot, and congratulations! That was some really convenient toast. I like how you were able to control the flavor to make it how you wanted. Most of us are like "I tasted some wood. It tasted like wood."  :tongue2:

----------


## CharlesD

I ate a candy bar last night and pranked someone, but I wasn't lucid.  I wonder how often that happens with people.  Try again tonight.

----------


## Nova357

I don't know if this would count but I drank some water.

*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



I remember climbing up some stairs, and reach the top. There is 3 blue water slides. I wanted to go down one, and only one as the climb was very long. I ask the life guard if I can go down one, he says yeah. I choose not to as it looks as if you need an intertube. I then sit down in the water, and slide down a bit, but wait for the person ahead to go. I then go down and start screaming, it was almost vertical straight down. It was extremely fun, and I remember twice going upside down somehow. 
I get out of the end and walk to the parking lot. I see a funnel cake stand. I walk up and ask if they have funnel cakes. They said they have many flavors, and she listed them. I suspected these were packaged funnel cakes when she said chili flavor. I ask if they were fresh and she says no. I then walk east into a restaurant, I ordered one buffet. She asked for 10 dollars, and I realized I had no wallet. I ran out the door, and into the parking lot. I then think I become lucid, realizing I don't own a SUV where I thought I left my wallet. I reach into my back pocket and decide to make money. I felt a tag and pulled out a $5 bill. I try again and pull out a $1. I look at my five aging and now its $10. I run inside and realize I need to pay tax. There is a homeless guy on next to a table and I grab two quarters, leaving the fifty-cent piece. I slam the money on the counter, and grab my $1 dollar bill back, except that now it was 2 two dollar bills. My dream started fading, and they completely removed and replaced the floor and table. I think I realized it and went to the table to see my water glass refill itself. I drank some, it was pretty good, but also had a chemical taste.

----------


## The Sandman

Went lucid and didn't know what the Tasks were. GRRRR! So, I am here now to try next time. GREAT tasks Ophelia! Can't wait to try them out.

----------


## Xanous

INTERFERENCE! Another fail at drawing but I was so close.  :Sad: 





> ...I stand up and turn to a wall. OK I am going to draw myself becoming a werewolf and then I'll transform. I reach up but forget to summon something to write with and start drawing on a wall with my finger. Nothing. I draw harder nothing. So I use my fingernail and scratch into the paint. That works. I scratch out a horrible bad drawing of a werewolf. There, now time to transform.
> 
> At that moment my wife decides that she needs to roll over and totally wakes me up! Noooooooooooo! ...



Pretty Floors - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Bubble

I wanted so badly to take a shot at Advanced Task I, but for whatever reason I had a dry spell. I finally got it. Full entry here:

I was hovering over the crowd and the building, which was amphitheater like with a strange roof-like structure that had muticolored terra-cotta tiles.

I suddenly realized that I was flying, which caused me to realize that I was dreaming. All of the colors intensified as I mentally ramped up the vividness of the dream. There were sparkling, vividly hued, multicolored chunks of glass and shiny black, hard pieces of coal suspended in the air around me. I was carrying a stack of tax forms and medical paperwork. As soon as I realized I was dreaming, I tossed them into the crowd below. I watched the hundreds of papers flutter to the earth like falling leaves, glad to have let them go.

I reached up and grasped a shiny black chunk of coal. It was smooth and hard, and despite being black, it shimmered. I brought both hands together and imagined immense pressure and heat. I imagined that the entire universe was exerting pressure on it. The coal between my hands began to feel hot.

I opened my hands. The coal had fused somewhat into a yellow piece of glass, but it wasn't a diamond yet. I wasn't bothered by this - it was a process, after all. I closed my hands, pressed them together around the coal/glass, and imagined the immense pressure and heat again. I imagined that all of existence was compressing around this single object. The dream rippled around me. I heard a sound like a shock-wave, or sub-bass.

I opened my hands and looked again. There was an almond-shaped yellow diamond in my hands, roughly the size of an egg. The surface was polished and smooth, and I could see into the translucent diamond and see all of the facets and the inner structure of the diamond catching the light. I gently released it and it rose into the air, joining the suspended pieces of coal and shards of glass, sparkling brilliantly in the sunlight.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Damn that was a cool dream. You made a champagne diamond, and even managed a tear-drop facet.

I'm jealous, I really want to do this task next. I was kinda hoping that I could manage to create one already faceted like you did, instead of just a chunk of glass looking thing.

Anyway congratulations Bubble!

----------


## CharlesD

I had success last night.  I was with a friend and just went lucid.  I told him I was dreaming, anything goes, and asked if there was anything he wanted to do.  Then I remembered the tasks and looked around.  We were in a room and there was what looked like spots of wet paint on the wall, like a paint can had exploded.  I went over and got some of the paint on my finger and put my finger in my mouth.  It turned out to not be paint but cream cheese icing.  Mmmmmmm.  Then my friend said he wanted to go to London, so I said we could just fly there.  He asked if we were going to the airport and I said, "No, like this." and jumped into the air.  We few over to another building and went inside.  I was having trouble getting altitude with my flight and thought if we got to the top of a building we could jump off.

We got to a very tall building and went inside to use the elevator, got in and pushed the button for floor 102.  When we got off the elevator there were a bunch of rooms and twisting hallways and there was a cleaning lady going around from room to room.  I said, "Watch this." and jumped up onto the ceiling and went into the room she was headed into.  When she came in, she wasn't looking up and didn't see me up there on the ceiling.  I shouted at her from the ceiling and scared the living daylights out of her, then jumped down.  My friend was laughing and saying that was the best prank he had ever seen and I noticed that there was something on the floor next to the passed out cleaning lady.  It was a small lump of coal.  I put it between my hands and gave it a good squeeze and got a rather crude uncut diamond for my efforts.  I gave it to my friend and told him he could find a girl to give it to and he said that he would rather have it in the form of a ring, so I picked up the diamond and pushed my finger through the middle and shaped it into a ring, so now it was quite literally a diamond ring.  He put it on his finger, said he was going to go find a girl to give it to, and took off.  I jumped out of the building and flew around for about a minute before waking up.  Then I realized I had just done three of the tasks in one dream.

----------


## Xanous

I derped. I swear I am going to get this before the end of the month.





> ..._Blutbad time!_ I fully transform and see my hands become wolf-like with claws. My right hand looks a little too human and I have to focus some more fur on it. _That's better._ I try to let out a deep roar but I actually howl instead. I kind of laugh and try again. That one was better. _Oh shit I forgot to draw it first!_ I turn around to draw on the outside of the house but when I reach up I see my werewolf hand. _Doh_ I can't think of anything else to draw and I know that if I spend too much time on it I will wake up, so I move on...

----------


## CharlesD

The funny part about mine is that I wasn't thinking about the prank at the time.  I'm just a natural practical joker and I'm always looking for ways to pull pranks.  After I woke up and started going through the dream, thinking I had done two tasks, I realized I had done a third without realizing it.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Damn Charles!  ::lol:: 

That may be the first 3-hitter I've seen. I'll give 1000 hall points to the first member to get all 4 in one.

----------


## Kruse

Does "tasting" something also include flesh? Like, say kissing a girl. Or even dirtier stuff?  :smiley:

----------


## PostScript99

> Damn Charles! 
> 
> That may be the first 3-hitter I've seen. I'll give 1000 hall points to the first member to get all 4 in one.



Whoa...hold on. *RCs* Really?! That gives me a new incentive.  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Does "tasting" something also include flesh? Like, say kissing a girl. Or even dirtier stuff?



If you can put it in your mouth and describe the flavor, then you got it.

----------


## Kruse

> If you can put it in your mouth and describe the flavor, then you got it.



Well, what I had in my mind is something I can't exactly put into my mouth. As for taste, rather not describe that here. I'll skip on what I thought of and taste the next thing I see instead :p Haha

----------


## NyxCC

I'm afraid that the longer my list of goals, the higher the chance I forget all of them.  :smiley:  But it does sound like a very motivating thing to try out. Good luck to all!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I'm afraid that the longer my list of goals, the higher the chance I forget all of them.  But it does sound like a very motivating thing to try out. Good luck to all!



I know what you mean. Whenever I try a TOTM at the start of the month, I usually just remember one basic task. Then in the next dream, I might remember one other. Then I only have 2 to try to remember if I accomplish the first two. But at the start of the month, I would be really surprised if I could recall all 4 tasks, much less get all 4 done. I might even accidentally remember a past TOTM. But I find my best successes in remembering them is to just pick 1 or 2, and make myself remember them before bed, and again after my WBTB.

----------


## Sensei

I have... So many goals right now. 

If I don't have many goals I don't ever remember any and I wander around in circles (which is fun in itself). If I have a ton of goals I might remember one. Haha. I am working on that right now.

----------


## lee1989

im not classing my lucid last night as any real effort due to how short and rushed i was but it was a start

i used WBTB and i had my arms wrapped round my pillow it only took about 15 min untill the sensations started and suddenly i was holding a cat spinning around in the air high above lit buildings.. i couldnt control the spinning at all so i just held on any enjoyed, it was night time and i kept flying high and then ide drop and go below the floor looking up at buildings above the ground , i suddenly dropped very fast and i was stood in an expensive suit in a perfume shop in a huge shopping mall but i knew the dream wasnt very stable so i ran over kissed one of the girls working at the counter and grabbed the nearest thing to me which was some sort of achievement or medal  made of a marble slab. so i gave it a huge lick but as u can imagine it was just marble so tasted of nothing and i woke up.. im trying again tonight and i want to lick something that actually has taste even if it makes me sick

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Good job getting that lick in (AND a kiss) before waking up!

----------


## lee1989

haha thank you the kiss was better than licking a marble slab for sure  ::banana::

----------


## Xanous

Did both advanced in one dream.

 :Awesome Dance: 

 Fully lucid now I am standing in the yard looking at the empty rock house on the corner. I decide to break in and see what I find. I rush to the side of the house and there are what look like wooden barn door. I do a flying kick and bust the doors open. 

 I pause remebering my tasks. I quickly draw a stick figure standing in a doorway with my finger. I step back to make sure it looks right. I faintly see it drawn in black graphite. Looks fine to me.

 I step in the doorway but notice how dark it is. I summon a flash light from my back and click it on. Therr is no beam but the house is dimly lit now. It looks like and empty dirty old barn with dirt floors. I decide not to go the rest of the way in.

 I walk back to my yard and remember the diamond task. I look around and see a large lump of coal about the size of a baseball by the curb. I pick it up and press my hands over it. I imagine heat and pressures focusing my energy into it. I walk around to keep the dream flowing so I dont wake up. I notice the dodge leaving in my peripherals. It pauses. I realize my wife is leaving with my patents and they are waiting for me. Let it go. The car moves on. Now I feel the coal collapse a little and dust tumbles out.

 I open my hands expecting a diamond. Black dust falls out along with a small diamond. I hurry and pick it up afraid to lose it. It looks like a diamond but shaped like a mushroom with a stem. I notice the front door is open and my living room has white tiles. I throw the diamond at the glass storm door intending to break it but the dream dissolves and I decide its time to DJ.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

^^ Ahhhh!! I'm so jealous! A diamond mushroom??? Show-off  :tongue2: 

I did a really lousy basic prank task:





> I phased easily into another LD again, and I was able to get up, leave the bedroom, go into Chris's bedroom where I found him asleep in his bed. I couldn't think of how to prank him in an April Fool's style. All I could think of was to scare him awake. So I grabbed him and yelled "BOO!!" He woke up and yelled lol. I tried to think of one of the advanced tasks but I jus couldn't  I really wanted to do the coal task. Would have been perfect because I was already in my house, and I have Kingsford in my backyard. Dadgummit. I woke up before I could really do anything else.



*Whole Dream*

----------


## woblybil

4/17
 5:30pm I came home from fishing and decided to flop on the bed and was somehow in a truck I wanted to buy and drove it to the Super Center to try it out, A younger woman Greeter handed me a cart and a note and said Welcome and the note said "Taste for the TOTM" And now knowing I was dreaming I got towels and got oil for the truck and then cat food looking at the note each time and then walked all over the entire food section never seeing a single thing I wanted to taste for the task and then I was home wondering how I got there but I remembered the note so I made toast and got a stick of butter out and put it on the cutting board when a loud motorcycle outside woke me up with vivid recall and no prize .........And hoping there's no punishment for Stoopid  :Oh noes:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Next time taste the woman greeter woblybil! Or the truck, dadgum...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Finally got the diamond task!

*Spoiler* for _successful TOTM_: 



so yay I was getting a second chance! I thought of the coal task right away, and continued down the hall. Fortunately it opened up into my livingroom. I knew that all I had to do was go into the backyard by the grill, and grab a piece of Kingsford coal from the bag. Only one obstacle: the sliding glass door. If I open doors or even phase through them in LDs, most time I get a scene change. SO I just quickly opened it, and sure enough, I ended up in a random room that doesn't exist. I saw a second door that went outside, so I imagined that my grill would be on the other side, and it worked! Only it looked more like a piano. I didn't see a bag of coal, so I opened the piano grill hoping to find a semi-used piece of coal inside. Nope, just piano keys. I imagined that on the other side of the grill would be a bag of kingsford coal, and sure enough, there was a bag of coal (the 365 brand from work, fine by me!). I grabbed the first piece which was stuck to another piece, so I separated them and kept the smaller of the 2. I held the coal in my left hand and covered it with my right, and stepped into the sunlight. I wanted to see my diamond sparkle in case it worked! I saw the sun illuminate my hands, and I thought to myself "how realistic this lucid light looks." I pressed my hands together as hard as I could, and I felt the coal disintegrate immediately. It almost felt like watery mud. I pressed very hard and imagined heat helping me out. I finally felt something hard like glass amidst all the mud, so I opened my hands and blammo! There was somewhat smoky colored diamond, cut into a big fat emerald cut. I took it in my right hand and held it up to the sunny sky to see it sparkle. When I did that, a giant image of the same diamond appeared in the sky, and even took on the smokiness. Once that happened, the diamond in my hand was no longer smokey. And it was suddenly princess cut. A big, sparkly, maybe 4 or 5 carrot diamond. Man I felt proud. I just held my diamond in the sunlight, looking at its giant smokey twin in the sky, thinking "yeah, that's enough for now," and woke up.




Then I bombed on the drawing task!

*Spoiler* for _failed TOTM_: 



 I shouldn't even be there. I bumped into my boss who said, "Well, since you're here you can go ahead and work your shift if you're feeling better." I just said, "Nah I've got other stuff to do," and I left. Now Chris was suddenly with me. I thought about the drawing task, and then I noticed something new: we were walking home, like we used to when we all lived in the apartment in Dallas. We were approaching the train station. Chris started taking off really fast, and it was starting to get dark. I panicked a little and called after him, telling him to wait up and not to run off, but he wouldn't stop. Then I just said, know what? fuck it, I'm doing the TOTM (HAH! +1). I attempted to draw with my finger on the side of the train station, when I remembered that my dream body had just come from work, and I always carry a pen and a sharpie in my pocket at work. I reached in my back pocket and found the pen! I was about to draw on the building, when I noticed to my right that there was a blank post-it note on the wall. Seriously? Is it my birthday? So I thought fast and drew a comet, with motion lines behind it, crashing onto earth. Then I looked up at the sky. It was dark now, and I could only see stars and a few wispy clouds. Then I saw a tiny illumination behind one of the clouds, and it got brighter and larger. Then something the size of a ping pong ball popped out from behind the cloud, and landed on the street in front of me, then bounced away.  ::roll::  This happened a few more times, and each time the light behind the clouds was even more intense, suggesting that THIS time it would be a comet. Yeah right. When I finally got tired of watching ping pong balls, I just caught up with Chris and walked to the apartment. Danny had just come home from the grocery store, and was unloading groceries in the kitchen. He asked me to help him, and I started to. Then I said, "Nah, I may try the drawing task again," and left. I looked up at the sky, and there was a giant red Snoopy constellation in the night sky. I willed it to turn into a comet and crash into earth, but then I woke up.



*
Whole Dream*.

----------


## woblybil

I like the "Giant Red Snoopy Constellation" thing, Sounds like my stuff......

----------


## StaySharp

Oh, now there are 2 options for basic and advanced TotM? Kinda cool I think. Well I haven't tried any TotM in a year or so, I should try to do that I guess, but I still have to get lucid more often. Anyway I hope that soon I could report my first successful TotM.

----------


## Rozollo

I had two attempts at both a basic and an advanced. I succeeded on the basic and failed on the advanced.


*Spoiler* for _Basic Dream Success; Lucid Prank_: 



Both times I am spontaneously aware that I am dreaming. Both times I find or summon a DF and ask to shake my hand which is electrified. The DF gets annoyed and tells me how much it hurts. On an embarrassing note, I attempted to do the tasting something task via sex with both attempts. As the attempts went on, I lost lucidity and never actually attempted to taste anything.

----------


## CanisLucidus

After trying and trying _and trying_ this month, I finally succeeded at the Advanced "diamond" task!   ::happy:: 





> "Totally serious," I say. "It's for a task. You just need to hand me that lump of coal that you're carrying around."
> 
> "Sure, take it!" she says, handing me a peach-sized lump of coal. _Whew, glad that worked,_ I think to myself. Stacey and her friends watch me, intrigued. I give the coal one quick squeeze, imagining that it immediately feels sharp and hard like a diamond. I open my hand and yes it's a diamond! There are some lumps of dusty black coal-crap on it, but I quickly brush them away, revealing a sparkling, golf ball-sized, round cut diamond.



Full dream: The Diamond - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

I wanted the hall points for the 4in1 but cant seem to pull it off..  :Sad: 
4/22
7:30am I was in a lucid dream which took a lot of work, Like a half hour of meditation, A red and black spider-web vortex and lying around on a cloud for another long time and finally popped out into another Fireman's picnic (the second for the night) and took a large spoon full of snap and shelled beans with bacon from a huge iron pot over a fire and was picking out the shelled ones I like that tasted like really good beans and leaving the green ones I dont like and a Volunteer Fireman tying up trash bags asked me what I was doing and I told him tasting beans on a quest which he thought was just great and I was waking up and just putting it on my recorder when the @#$%* cell-phone rang and blew the rest of my recall to hell.....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats guys!!!

Funfact: April's birthstone is a diamond. Totally didn't think of that before posting the tasks.

----------


## yuppie11975

I'm glad this is a full month, and I get to spend a bit longer with them.
I've grown sentimentally attached  :wink2:

----------


## Sensei

What is this I hear about community points?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> What is this I hear about community points?



All 4 tasks in one night = 1000 CH points.

Last one there's a rotten egggggggggggggggggg

----------


## Sensei

Why have I never heard this before? Was it earlier in the thread or is it always here?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Why have I never heard this before? Was it earlier in the thread or is it always here?



I just proposed the challenge *here* on the spur.

If it takes off, could become a permanent thing. What do you think

----------


## Sensei

I love it! That is hard though. 4 tasks. It would either take a lot of LDs in a night, one long LD, or one really creative LD. All things that are highly encouraged here.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I love it! That is hard though. 4 tasks. It would either take a lot of LDs in a night, one long LD, or one really creative LD. All things that are highly encouraged here.



I know right..

Maybe an escalating thing.. 2 tasks in one, and 3 in one get points. Let me know what you think and we'll target May TOTMs.

----------


## Alyzarin

DJ Entry - I guess I should log these....





> *#1 - Guilt-Free Food!!* [DILD]
> 
> I was with high school friends and random people in a large mansion watching tray after tray of food be prepared. A large dish was placed in front of me with an assortment of snacks on it. As I was staring at it I suddenly became lucid and came to an important realization: guilt-free food!! I reached out and started grabbing everything that I could and shoving it into my mouth. First I remember tortilla chips and guacamole, then chicken strips and ketchup, followed by cupcakes with icing and sprinkles, and something else too but it's hard to remember now. The flavors of all of these foods seemed correct, but there was a significant drawback to it all. I had the flavor, but not the physical sensation of actually eating. It made the experience seem less realistic or satisfying, and I decided that I should try to focus on that whole process next time.
> 
> As this was all going on I had the feeling that the dream was starting to lose stability. All of the other people in the room began to chant "the burning bridge in Bethlehem", oddly enough, and I started repeating this along with them to keep the plot going. However, it only worked for so long and the environment ended up falling apart.



Yup.  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

OB, the 4-in-1 challenge and possibly my obsession with it, is causing me to TILD (Task ILD). Had Lds 3 nights in a row, a personal record, and a non-LD where I was trying to steal a large chunk of coal from a supermarket.  ::D:  Even if I don’t get anything done by the end of the month, I find this a bonus in itself!

I can’t believe this dream was non-lucid, that was so close! 





> *Dream1:* I am in a supermarket looking at the shelves, trying to find some coal. I soon see a number of large plastic bags full of coal. All of them are sealed, and I need one piece only. I then notice that one of them is open and while pretending to be looking around, I swiftly take out a rather pointy piece of coal, the size of my palm. I put it in my pocket and try to pass the cashier without being noticed. The guard obviously sees something strange about my behaviour and soon finds the piece of coal. I try to mumble an excuse that I forgot to put it with the rest of my shopping items. He believes me, puts a barcode on it, I grab some more items and head for the cashier. I am examining the piece, thinking I should have gotten a smaller, rounder one.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

haha at the coal thief ^^

That's so awesome Aly that you became lucid when all the food was already there. I usually have the opposite problem as you, and the food FEELS fine, just the taste is somewhat diluted. I don't believe I'll ever lose my fascination for lucid dreaming. And I love how folks are paying attention to other senses alot more now because of these tasks. Enhances the whole experience.

----------


## BruteForce223

> Haha nah, I just said that to help make it a basic task. Some beginners might only have enough time and/or summoning skills to literally grab and lick the first thing they see. But if you want to take a little longer in your lucid to find something a bit more.. appetizing, then by all means 
> 
> You guys ask such great questions haha



I laughed so hard at this..  :tongue2:  So true about beginners haha.  :smiley:

----------


## Alyzarin

> That's so awesome Aly that you became lucid when all the food was already there. I usually have the opposite problem as you, and the food FEELS fine, just the taste is somewhat diluted. I don't believe I'll ever lose my fascination for lucid dreaming. And I love how folks are paying attention to other senses alot more now because of these tasks. Enhances the whole experience.



Right? What luck! That's interesting though.... When you eat in a lucid, do you take it slow and try to savor your food? I'm thinking that part of the reason I had so little sensation is because I was just trying to shove it all in my mouth as quickly as possible lol.

That is good too! The other senses can definitely be just as engaging in dreams, all kinds of wacky things can happen.  ::content::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Right? What luck! That's interesting though.... When you eat in a lucid, do you take it slow and try to savor your food? I'm thinking that part of the reason I had so little sensation is because I was just trying to shove it all in my mouth as quickly as possible lol.



You know, I think with my dream food, it's not so much an issue of speed as it is the quantity. Like one time, I tried to summon a bagel and cream cheese. I was so focused on the bagel and nothing else, and I only took 2 bites. But it was more for the science of it than the pleasure of it. So I guess you could say that I also took my time. But it's really about the intense amount of focus on one thing, and the goal orientation that helps. I remember the bagel was perfectly crunchy and toasted on the outside, and chewy on the inside, but with little flavor. And the cream cheese tasted very faintly like sour cream. I just gave up after 2 bites to go do something else, flying I think it was  :tongue2:

----------


## Rozollo

I am pulling a Babe and calling it. Tomorrow I will have an advanced dream and a Task of the Year done. #PositivePush

----------


## Phased

Definatly going to try next months task, probably wont succeed as I dont get lucid often yet, but definatly going to give it a shot!

(Banna prank FTW  ::banana::  )

----------


## Silvernighthawk

Seeing this reminded me of a lucid dream that I had where I pranked someone. 

In my dream, there was a dance at my school that was apparently held on a very, very small ice-skating rink. Everyone was getting their skates on and ready to try the ice, and I waltzed in, feeling on top of the world because of my newfound powers (I had discovered I could do things like flying, going faster, stopping my speed and finding people by speaking simple commands like jump, speed, slow, stop/halt, illusion, etc.). I'm goofing off on the ice when I catch sight of a classmate. For whatever reason, my friend doesn't like her, and I decide to have some fun. I go up to her, but still keeping a few feet away. This girl is skating backwards gracefully in her white figure skates, gray sweatshirt, and tight yoga pants. _Slow!_ I think, staring directly at her. _Slow slow!_ Suddenly she slows drastically and stumbles at the change in speed, looking very confused. I say the word 'fast' three times to 'counter' the slow spell, and wait for her to start going again. She looks around, as if somehow knowing that someone made her go slow suddenly. She skates forward to go rejoin her friends, and I mentally yell _Halt!_ in the dream, and she falls flat on her face. 

My dream self can be immature.

----------


## Alyzarin

> You know, I think with my dream food, it's not so much an issue of speed as it is the quantity. Like one time, I tried to summon a bagel and cream cheese. I was so focused on the bagel and nothing else, and I only took 2 bites. But it was more for the science of it than the pleasure of it. So I guess you could say that I also took my time. But it's really about the intense amount of focus on one thing, and the goal orientation that helps. I remember the bagel was perfectly crunchy and toasted on the outside, and chewy on the inside, but with little flavor. And the cream cheese tasted very faintly like sour cream. I just gave up after 2 bites to go do something else, flying I think it was



Makes sense, makes sense!  :smiley:  I'll have to put my all into it next time, I want it to count lol. I'm pretty good at vividly imagining food tastes while I'm awake, so maybe that'll help me if I start practicing at it a lot.  ::D: 

That bagel sounds like it'd be so disappointing, but I'll bet the experience was interesting. XD

----------


## NyxCC

Pffff! Finally completed the diamond task! Did not have enough dreaming attention to continue on the four-in-one but I am happy I finally got that one down.  :smiley: 





> There are now three DCs in the room. " I need to change the scene, will you help me?", I ask them. A very helpful and enthusiastic DC takes the initiative " Sure, I will help you, guide you, where do you want to be?" happily replies the man. I initially think "Angel Falls" but then I remember I wanted to finish TOTM first. So I glance at the floor and start looking for coal. I see a large black object and take a piece of it, but it turns into a backpack and the piece in my hand is useless. I turn to the DC woman on my left. " Quickly, give me a piece of coal" , she hands me a brown black pointy piece of a coal. I place it between my fingers and it feels like rubber. I begin pressing it and try to shape it into a diamond. I shortly close my eyes and the dream begins to fade. I am annoyed. " Turn to diamond, turn to diamond", I have to have positive expectations, I remind myself. I look into my hands and finally a diamond shaped crystal is there. The way it is faceted reminds me of a crystal glass my grandma had. Still holding the diamond in my hands I start thinking that I have everything I need to do the four-in-one task in this room with the DCs. Then the dream fades and so does my overall ability to concentrate.I wake up and head for the journal.



Here the DJ entry: Crystalline diamond

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome job Nyxcc! You  stuck the dream out, even though your subC tried to throw you off with the backpack and the fading out. You know, I half expected you to say next that you tried to prank the female DC by proposing to her with the diamond, then yelling "Psyyyyyche!"  :tongue2:

----------


## NyxCC

Thanks! Lol about proposing with the diamond. Actually my prank plan was to offer a DC a seat and then pull the chair before they have a chance to sit, so they fall on the floor. We used to do that a lot in primary school. I felt a moment of _guilt_ when I thought about doing this prank to those wonderful DCs. Perhaps that's what made the dream fade.  :Cheeky:

----------


## Yourt23

By a stroke of luck it would appear that I accomplished B2 without even knowing the task of the month.  I had my second lucid this morning.  I was walking up my dirt driveway when I realized I was dreaming.  So to stabilize I repeated mantras and tried engaging all my senses.  I dropped to my knees and began feeling the ground and inspecting the sand.  I listened to the wind and smelt the air.  Then I grabbed some sand and stuck in my mouth.  It tasted like sand.  Dry, hard, gritty sand.  I have had sand in my mouth in real life and I can say, dream sand taste the same.  So I promptly spit it out.  Next time I'll look for waffles.

Question though.  Do I need to do both basics to accomplish the task?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Question though.  Do I need to do both basics to accomplish the task?



Nope, just one or the other, congrats!  ::happy:: 

I lucked out myself, just in time too!





> I took to flight with all my stuff gathered up in my arms, and was going to fly out the front door and go find Danny at the car maybe. Then I remembered I still hadn't done the food TOTM yet! I looked at the stuff in my arms and realized that there were some groceries there, including a bunch of green onions. I just bit of a huge hunk of the green parts, and they tasted crisp and spicy, just like they should. At this point I thought since I'm at work anyway, and right at the produce section of Whole freaking Foods, I should have a feast! I walked by the fruit stands, and noticed a displaced cookie case that should have been in the bakery. A giant, soft-baked chocolate chip cookie with marshmallow chunks stood right in front. SO I grabbed it.. god, it was still warm. I shoved about half of it into my mouth, and it was heaven. Chocolatey, melty-marshmallowey, ewey gooey warm sweet deliciousness. I started just going glutton all over this cookie, when I noticed it was making the dream unstabilize. I thought of Alyzarin in her recent food lucid (if you're reading this ALy, I owe you one), so I thought to calm down, and shift my focus. This seemed to chill things out.



*
Whole dream.*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Get ready to count some sheep, May tasks are coming!

----------

